# Converting a shed to a solar kiln



## RobWeber (Aug 28, 2008)

I am kicking around converting a storage shed (10 X 12) where I currently store some rough cut oak planks into a solar kiln. The front doors face south. I'd be very interested to hear the collective wisdom on whether I can convert this into an effective solar kiln by latching the front doors open, covering the doorway with a clear layer of plastic, and installing a small fan inside near the top. Thanks for your input.

Rob


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41436
http://www.woodscience.vt.edu/about/extension/vtsolar_kiln/

Some ideas.

Kevin


----------



## RobWeber (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks Kevin.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

yw, hopefully that will help you out.

Kevin


----------

